# rescape -Jungle Beach-



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

so i decided to redo the 10 in the kitchen.........









thanks for the sand Jim!










Thanks for the flame moss Amber. the stuff i tied to a rock is starting to sprout up, so this should turn out pretty good i think


















any thoughts on inhabitants? i was thinkin a pair of peacock gobies and e few small schoolers of some sort.

plants include: anubias nana tetra, anubias nana petite, crypt parva, fissidens, dwarf hair grass, mini pellia, flame and xmas mosses.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

looks awesome!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

nice scape! doesn't even need to fill in to look good (well maybe the moss a tad bit to cover the threads ).


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow looks good! And it's only a 10G! Impressive!


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks, but who should live in there?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like the goby idea but peacocks arent real gobies they dont have deflated swim bladders
maybe u can find some real FW gobies? they have so much character the way theyre always hopping around lol
idk where to get FW gobies locally tho never seen any


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

my lfs has some peacocks in now, tempting. i havent seen any either. not as much selection over on the island.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ahh if its a matter of them alrdy being available then they do like like pretty attractive fish 
mebbe a few cory's too


----------

